# Paw whiskers?



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

I just noticed one of my cats has long whisker like hairs that come out of her legs, about where her heels would be if she had them, about 2 or 3 inches above her toe pads. As anyone else noticed this on their cat?

She's a long haired cat but most of her fur has the texture of bunny fur. She only has sparse wispy guard hairs. 

I’m just curious.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Most of our cats have whiskers at the backs of their front legs, I just assumed it was another option for sensory input to help the kitties navigate and feel things.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

Yup, its the front legs. I meant to mention that.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I never even noticed that before.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Arianwen has those, too, a little above her "thumb" paw pads. Neat!


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

I just read about those today in a cat book - they're called _carpal vibrissae_. They help the cat know exactly how it's prey is positioned after they catch it and whether the catch is still moving / alive so the cat knows how to position the killing bite. I guess not every cat has them, my girls included.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

WhiteKitties said:


> I just read about those today in a cat book - they're called _carpal vibrissae_. They help the cat know exactly how it's prey is positioned after they catch it and whether the catch is still moving / alive so the cat knows how to position the killing bite. I guess not every cat has them, my girls included.


That makes sense. I have heard cats can not see very well close up, something which is obvious if I throw toy too close to my cats.


----------

